# Corsair cx430 v2



## Hariman (Jul 28, 2012)

How good is there power supply how much can it handle example max till which processor and gfx


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Say a non-OverClockable i5 or i7 with a HD 6850 safely. Might even handle a HD 7850 too, if not OCed.


----------



## Hariman (Jul 28, 2012)

Let's forget over clocking totally how much ram


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 28, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Hariman (Jul 28, 2012)

I won't over clock so let's say I have a i7 and 7850 card or something like that how much ram can it handle 16 gb or 32gb.?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2012)

Hariman said:


> I won't over clock so let's say I have a i7 and 7850 card or something like that how much ram can it handle 16 gb or 32gb.?



IDK , what are your planning to run with a 32GB DDR3 of Ram in Mind. I have already Explained it to you in other thread of yours. 
What are you trying to run BTW , VMWARE ? 

I think you should ask all your questions in one thread if you are willing to build a computer @Hariman. It will put things easier. You will get more and better replies.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

Hariman said:


> I won't over clock so let's say I have a i7 and 7850 card or something like that how much ram can it handle 16 gb or 32gb.?


RAM doesn't take much power.

Any amount of RAM would do.


----------



## Hariman (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey risho
 no this was just a question since I already have this I just wanted to see how strong it really is 


Thanks ico


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> IDK , what are your planning to run with a 32GB DDR3 of Ram in Mind. I have already Explained it to you in other thread of yours.
> What are you trying to run BTW , VMWARE ?
> 
> I think you should ask all your questions in one thread if you are willing to build a computer @Hariman. It will put things easier. You will get more and better replies.



a core i7 2600 and HD7850 will run just fine on this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Hariman said:


> I won't over clock so let's say I have a i7 and 7850 card or something like that how much ram can it handle 16 gb or 32gb.?



This PSU will handle all these fine


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 28, 2012)

Completely fine with good amount of overclocking on HD 7850. A overclocked HD 7850 won't consume more than 140W and your system will consume less than 300W on full load.

I'm 1000% sure


----------



## Hariman (Jul 29, 2012)

You guys are the best thank you!


----------

